# Zt 2148



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

Anyone own one of these? I'm think i will drive to the dealer next week to see what he has. This is a "city" dealer and I don't know if he will bring one to our house (50 miles) for a test mow. I really like to buy from a dealer closer to home but these look pretty nice and rugged..........................


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Here's a link for the ZT 2148

This might be a good choice considering how well you take care of your equipment (as mentioned in another post). However, when I've compared the commercial units to the home models, you wonder how well the home models will hold up after hours of rough mowing. They just aren't as beefy as the commercial units. Of course you have to pay out the whazoo for "beefy".

I've seen a few of the smaller Gravely's around, so obviously people are buying them. Gravely makes a good mower.


----------



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi MowHoward2210,

If we do go look at what the dealer has to offer, you can bet your bottom dollar they will show us ALL of the more expensive commercial mowers that they have. Should be interesting. As far as these mowers go, when I was a kid they were a rare sight to see. Not many homeowners had them but they were rugged and lasted forever.

Bill


----------

